# Nail Polish Haul - Illamasqua, Zoya, ORLY, OPI and Rokk96



## aussiemacluvrrr (Aug 20, 2010)

This week I got a stack of nail polishes and my Helmer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Here's some pics of what I got.. 





Zoya Kelly, Cheryl, Edyta, Burke, Julieanne, Shawn 





Essie Pretty Edgy, CND Amethyst Sparkle, CND Crimson Sparkle





Illamasqua Lament and Baptiste





OPI Cuckoo For This Colour,  Ski Teal We Drop, From A to Z-urich, Diva of Geneva, Lucerne-tainly Look Marvelous





Rokk96 Bejeweled, I'll Be Frank, Hypnotic


----------



## mystery (Aug 20, 2010)

loving all of these colours!
especially the illamasqua ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 how much do they retail for here in AUS?


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 20, 2010)

Awesome colors! I've been into nailpolish a lot recently.


----------



## Almus (Aug 20, 2010)

Awesome haul. Ski teal we drop from OPI seems a lot like Suzy says Feng Shui from the Tokyo collection in your picture, although from some swatches I've seen, they should be pretty different. Do you have both? Can you confirm is Ski teal is darker? TIA!


----------



## hawaii02 (Aug 20, 2010)

I recently just got the Teal color and A to Z-urich myself. Please post when you do any of the Zoya's on nails. I would love to see!!


----------



## n_c (Aug 20, 2010)

NICE! 

Don't forget swatches!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Aug 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Almus* 

 
_Awesome haul. Ski teal we drop from OPI seems a lot like Suzy says Feng Shui from the Tokyo collection in your picture, although from some swatches I've seen, they should be pretty different. Do you have both? Can you confirm is Ski teal is darker? TIA!_

 

Hey there, yep Ski Teal We Drop is definitely darker. That initial picture wasn't colour accurate.. Here is a pic that gives a better representation of the colour


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Aug 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaii02* 

 
_I recently just got the Teal color and A to Z-urich myself. Please post when you do any of the Zoya's on nails. I would love to see!!_

 
Will do


----------



## gemmel06 (Aug 24, 2010)

Love all the coulours


----------



## raynebeau2 (Sep 26, 2010)

love them all


----------



## durellsgrl (Sep 27, 2010)

verry pretty. makes me wanna go out and get a new color... or 3 myself lol


----------



## StilettoXOXO (Oct 17, 2010)

Great color choices. I need to try Zoya's polish, I've only tried their lipgloss so far and love it!


----------



## standardseries (Oct 17, 2010)

Very nice!  Love the Zoyas!!  =)


----------



## beautenoir (Oct 17, 2010)

i really love both of the Illamasqua ones!  and Zoya Shawn!


----------

